# E61 Service FAIL.....



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

....got to love it.

Finally got around to servicing my e61 group head on my Exporbar at the weekend.

All went well and now back together and it seems to be working well.

However i've just found what appears to be a left over part.....DOH!!!









Now i think this is a spout breaker from the bottom of the exhaust would this be a good guess?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Haha, reminiscent of putting together IKEA furniture and being left with too few/too many screws ^_^


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

That is what the spring should sit on, note the mark left by the spring around the perimeter.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

It's missing from either the top of the group head, of from the bottom of the exhaust - the same part is used for both.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

It looks like what I've seen described as being fitted in the lower exhaust port, I believe it's what gives the characteristic Whoosh when the lever is pushed all the way down.

Having recently stripped and rebuilt my Isomac Tea E61 head (twice in the space of a few weeks) I can say mine doesn't have that part in either the top or bottom chamber. I'm now about to strip it for the third time in an attempt to fit a new cam and valve pins. Both previous sets of parts I've ordered haven't actually fitted. I still find it amazing how a supposedly standard design like the E61 can have some many different variations on a theme


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

marcuswar said:


> It looks like what I've seen described as being fitted in the lower exhaust port, I believe it's what gives the characteristic Whoosh when the lever is pushed all the way down.
> 
> Having recently stripped and rebuilt my Isomac Tea E61 head (twice in the space of a few weeks) I can say mine doesn't have that part in either the top or bottom chamber. I'm now about to strip it for the third time in an attempt to fit a new cam and valve pins. Both previous sets of parts I've ordered haven't actually fitted. I still find it amazing how a supposedly standard design like the E61 can have some many different variations on a theme


They can, even the length of the pushrod part of valves can vary....that's when a bench grinder can come in handy


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> They can, even the length of the pushrod part of valves can vary....that's when a bench grinder can come in handy


Thanks Dave I've found that out the hard way! The really crazy thing for me I only real need the valve pins as mine have worn where the rub against the can, but due to different lengths, different thread pitches etc I'm now having to buy a complete whole new set of valve parts!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

When I overhaul an E61 lever head, I now always fit a complete set of parts including the cam. Saves aggro when testing etc. for just a few £p extra.


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks.....managed to track down where it went....

...actually thought this was put in but think in my fight to with the spring to put the bottom section it it must of come out.


----------

